# God speed the plough



## grahamg (Oct 17, 2016)

I found this chap I thought forum members might like to hear singing without accompaniment whilst looking for details on a "Loving cup" (basically a two handle mug, dating from 1870, with the title of this thread on it and a verse on the back):

~https://youtu.be/F_96WCUHpJ


----------



## grahamg (Oct 17, 2016)

*correction for link*

Try this alternative link to see if it works better:

~https://youtu.be/yNO-ELwsEw


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 17, 2016)

I have always enjoyed "God Speed The Plough" and "The Farmers Arms" items. The most recent is this " God Speed The Plough" door stop that was made in Scotland.


----------

